# [emerge] Mieux comprendre les messages [compris]

## StinGer_Uesugi

Bonjour les gens !

J'ai récemment supprimé mon make.conf (le coup fatal du echo xxx > make.conf ou lieu du echo >> make.conf). Du coup, j'ai fait ce que je voulais faire depuis le début, à savoir définir tous les drapeaux USE qui me seraient utiles.

Donc me voilà avec un make.conf tout neuf et qui fonctionne, pas de problème de ce côté là. Cependant, si je fais :

```
emerge -NuD -pv world
```

J'obtiens ce message à la fin et je comprends pas trop ce qu'il veut dire :

```
!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

media-sound/amarok:4
```

C'est pas un problème d'Anglais, je comprends parfaitement la phrase, mais c'est un problème de signification. Je comprends pas où sont les dépendances non satisfaites... D'où ma question : que veut dire ce fameux message ?

Ha oui, chose importante quand même. Évidemment j'ai cherché sur Internet ce que ça signifiait. Et souvent, il s'agissait de dépendances qui avaient été supprimées ou en conflit avec des trucs installés ou du genre. Mais moi, je n'ai rien désinstallé depuis amarok. Je n'ai fait qu'installer...

Merci pour vos réponses.

----------

## Picani

Normalement il y a dans la liste des trucs à mettre à jours au moins un paquet qui n'est pas mis à jours, et qui empêche amarok de l'être à son tour. Poste l'ensemble de la sortie de emerge -NuD -pv world pour voir.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

OK, mais tu l'auras voulu !!  :Wink: 

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  USE="-ipv6*" 113 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libraw1394-2.0.4  368 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.3-r2  USE="-tools" 982 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b  USE="threads* -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/icu-4.4.2  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs*" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/babl-0.0.22  USE="mmx sse" 388 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.15  USE="compat -zeroconf*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.7  USE="jpeg threads* zlib -no24bpp -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.7  USE="acl iconv xattr* -ipv6* -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/lcms-2.0a  USE="jpeg static-libs* tiff zlib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/boehm-gc-7.1  USE="threads* -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-20100418  USE="ssl -SECURITY_HAZARD -doc -idn -ipv6* -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/ortp-0.16.1  USE="ssl -debug -doc -examples -ipv6 -minimal -srtp" 456 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/rsyslog-3.22.0  USE="gnutls* mysql* zlib -dbi -debug -kerberos -postgres -relp -snmp" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.1.2  USE="-sensord" 154 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.6  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.8.30  USE="-doc -examples -java* -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4  USE="-doc -examples -java* -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1  USE="ogg sse -static-libs" 1,037 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1  USE="uuid -debug -ipv6*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3  USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6* -tk -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7  USE="python readline -debug -doc -examples -ipv6* -test" 4,755 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/neon-0.29.3  USE="gnutls* nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -kerberos -libproxy -pkcs11" LINGUAS="fr -cs -de -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.7.1  USE="ssl xml -doc -idn -ipv6* -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libX11-1.3.4  USE="xcb -doc -ipv6* -static-libs -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.5  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.2  USE="-ipv6* -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.4  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdc1394-2.1.2  USE="X -doc" 573 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4  USE="gdbm ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6* -tk -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mediastreamer-2.3.0-r1  USE="X alsa speex theora x264 (-coreaudio) -debug -examples -gsm -ilbc -ipv6 -jack -oss -portaudio -video" 654 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21  USE="alsa sqlite* -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r1  USE="fontconfig* jpeg png truetype xpm*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/glib-2.24.1-r1  USE="fam xattr* -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.5  USE="acl nls unicode xattr* -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wget-1.12-r2  USE="nls ssl -debug -idn -ipv6* -ntlm -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/psmisc-22.12  USE="X nls -ipv6* (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/libidn-1.19  USE="nls -doc -emacs -java* -mono -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/lynx-2.8.7_p1  USE="bzip2 gnutls* nls ssl unicode -cjk -ipv6*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r1  USE="berkdb mysql* odbc* sqlite* ssl xml -iodbc -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.22  USE="-debug" 2,638 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10.29  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l-0.10.29  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg-0.10.22  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.29  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.29  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-0.10.22  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.29  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-speex-0.10.22  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/libarchive-2.7.1-r1  USE="acl bzip2 lzma xattr* zlib -static -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.10  USE="bash-completion* -doc" 153 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7_p302  USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads* -debug -doc -examples -ipv6* -libedit -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3  USE="jpeg opengl" 1,392 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.86  USE="bash-completion* -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r7  USE="ssl -ipv6* -maxsysuid -md5sum" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/policykit-0.9-r1  USE="bash-completion* pam zsh-completion* -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2  USE="exceptions iconv mysql odbc* qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird) -freetds -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/qca-ossl-2.0.0_beta3-r2  USE="-debug" LINGUAS="(-en%) (-fr%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2  USE="X acpi apm* consolekit crypt policykit -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20100915  884 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/psimedia-1.0.3  USE="-demo" 231 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/openal-1.11.753  USE="alsa -debug -oss -portaudio -pulseaudio" 100 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libmsn-4.1  USE="-debug" 283 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/qca-gnupg-2.0.0_beta3  USE="-debug" LINGUAS="(-en%) (-fr%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/psi-0.14-r1  USE="crypt dbus jingle* spell ssl xscreensaver* -debug -doc -extras* -webkit" LINGUAS="fr -be -cs -de -it -ja -pl -pt_BR -ru -sl -sv -ur_PK -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook jpeg2k* mmx nls opengl policykit spell sse sse2 ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -semantic-desktop -test -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksysguard-4.4.5  USE="handbook lm_sensors* (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.2.5  USE="X bzip2 cxx fontconfig* jpeg jpeg2k* lcms openmp perl png svg tiff truetype xml zlib -autotrace -djvu -fftw -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -lqr -openexr -q32 -q8 -raw -static-libs -wmf" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kopete-4.4.5-r1  USE="addbookmarks autoreplace contactnotes handbook highlight history jabber jingle* latex* msn* nowlistening pipes privacy ssl statistics texteffect translator urlpicpreview (-aqua) -debug -gadu -groupwise (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -meanwhile -oscar -otr -qq -skype -sms -testbed -v4l2 -webpresence -winpopup -yahoo -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060720  307 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-db-3.0.20060720  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/akonadi-server-1.3.1  USE="mysql server sqlite* -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.4.5  USE="handbook python rss* (-aqua) -debug (-google-gadgets) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.23  USE="berkdb crypt gnutls* minimal odbc* perl sasl* ssl tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -icu -iodbc -ipv6* -kerberos -overlays -samba (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd -syslog" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.20.0-r2  USE="gnutls* ldap ssl -ares -idn -ipv6* -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r1  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ldap mysql* pam sqlite* ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.2.2  USE="bash-completion* blksha1 curl iconv perl threads webdav -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs -gtk (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r2  USE="X acl dbus gnutls* jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -java* -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="en fr -de -es -et -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1  USE="cups jpeg jpeg2k* tiff (-aqua) -debug -doc (-introspection) -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/poppler-0.14.4  USE="abiword cairo cxx jpeg jpeg2k* lcms png qt4 utils xpdf-headers -cjk -curl -debug -doc -exceptions" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.2.0  USE="bash-completion* cups dbus kde ldap nsplugin* opengl pam (-aqua) -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -java (-kdeenablefinal) -mono -odk -templates" LINGUAS="en fr -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -brx -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn_IN -ko -kok -ks -ku -lt -mai -mk -ml_IN -mn -mni -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -oc -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/DirectFB-1.4.5  USE="X fbcon gif jpeg mmx png sdl sse sysfs truetype zlib -debug -doc -static-libs -v4l -v4l2" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -dynapro -elo2300 -joystick -keyboard -lirc -mouse -mutouch -tslib" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-nsc) -nvidia -r128 -s3 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 2,851 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.10  USE="X directfb* opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -cleartype -debug -doc -glitz -lcdfilter" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1  USE="X alsa audio dga* directfb* fbcon* joystick opengl video xv -aalib -custom-cflags -esd -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss -pulseaudio (-svga) -tslib -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6  USE="X cairo cups jpeg2k* -bindist -djvu -gtk" LINGUAS="-ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.6  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa encode hardcoded-tables ieee1394* jpeg2k* mmx mmxext mp3 sdl ssse3 theora* threads* vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -faad -gsm -jack -network -oss -pic -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -test -v4l -v4l2 -vaapi -vdpau -vpx" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/mpg123-1.12.1  USE="alsa sdl sse (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) (-altivec) -ipv6* -jack (-mmx) -nas -oss -portaudio -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtcurve-0.69.2  USE="mozilla* -firefox3" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1  USE="X a52 aac alsa css directfb* dts fbcon* flac mad mng modplug musepack nls opengl sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -dxr3 -esd -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -ipv6* -jack -libcaca -mmap -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -speex -vcd (-vidix) (-vis) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gegl-0.0.22  USE="cairo ffmpeg jpeg mmx png sdl sse svg -debug -doc -openexr -raw -v4l" 1,226 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-1.2  USE="X alsa cups dbus fontconfig* gecko gnutls* jpeg lcms ldap mp3 ncurses openal* opengl oss perl png ssl threads truetype xcomposite xml (-capi) -custom-cflags (-esd) (-gphoto2) -gsm (-hal) -jack -nas -pulseaudio -samba (-scanner) -test -win64 -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8  USE="alsa dbus exif hal jpeg lcms mmx mng pdf png python smp sse svg tiff -aalib (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -gnome -webkit -wmf" 15,960 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/gutenprint-5.1.4  USE="cups foomaticdb* gimp* ppds readline -gtk" 0 kB

Total: 93 packages (27 new, 66 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 35,495 kB

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

media-sound/amarok:4
```

Voilà, moi je vois pas ce qui coince...

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Laisse tomber, j'ai trouvé. C'était un USE flag qui n'y était plus parce que j'avais dû l'ajouter en variable lors de l'installation. Le flag en question était -embedded. D'ailleurs, j'ai pas très bien compris ce que ça faisait un embedded sur mysql (donc à fortiori sur amarok)...

Merci pour ton aide.

----------

